# Shooters First SH Test!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So excited for you! Be sure to share photos - best of luck!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Best of luck!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks all, I will let you know how he does....with pictures!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Good luck, looking forward to the pictures!


----------

